# Hi to all



## Diorchichi (May 12, 2011)

Unfortunately I found this forum and am posting in it, in order to relieve some of the immense pain and grief I feel. Last Monday, May 9th, My Cat of 8.5 years was killed by car in front of our house. I'm 38 years old, don't have kids and Dior was truly the love of my life. I have two other cats, Shanti and Lola, and also two dogs .Dylan and Kaya. But Dior was the by far the leader of the whole clan, he was one of kind. The kicker is, he was always and has been strickly an indoor cat. We just moved homes last week in order to get a bigger yard for our dogs, and perhaps a new puppy down the line. And Dior managed to escape. When I got home, I brought my wife a chicken ceasar salad, and sure enough Lola and Shanti were right at her feet when they smelt the chicken. Well I instantly noticed Dior wasn't there, and even if he was sleeping in some remote corner of the house, He would have instantly abandoned his slumbers and joined us. MY wife was also sleeping at the time and I saw a small crack in the glass doors which lead to the back yard, Small, but big enough for a cunning cat to wiggle thru nonetheless. I instantly grabbed my Mag Light and went outside calling his name. We have a 100 meter long driveway filled with plants and flowers on both sides of the road, which leads to the gate and the street. I looked around the backyard for several minutes just praying I would see his little face pop from the bushes ( I'm crying as I type this.) But he didnt show, thats when I walked the driveway and out to the street. I continued to call his name frantically but then my worse fears were realized as I saw a shadow about 30 meters down the road. It was him, he was dead on the spot. The life squeezed out of his tiny frame. I knew he was dead, his once graceful and beautiful body was lifeless.

Since this is my 2nd post ever, I will continue the story after I get approved to post, because its a quite long story , and I really feel the need to get it out, Just typing the above statement has already helped me a lot. Thanks.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. atback


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

That is so sad. I can't even begin to imagine what you're going through right now. I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, little Dior.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Devastating. I'm so sorry for your loss. Prayers and hugs


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Very, very sad story.


----------



## flippin_awesome (May 13, 2011)

I stumbled upon your message while looking for a place to make my third post... I can't imagine how you're feeling. I'm so sorry for your loss. May God's peace be with you.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Wow that made my eyes water.. very sorry to hear about Dior.. welcome to the forum and hope it will help in some way.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Made me cry. I am so sorry for your loss *hugs*.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm so so sorry for your loss. 

Run free over the bridge Dior.


----------



## vivalalauren (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh gosh, i am so, so sorry. This is absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum - sorry it is for such a sad reason. HUGS


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry too. What a shock and a terrible thing to have happen.

This will serve as a reminder and wake-up call to everyone on how careful we need to be with possible escapes from the house. Many of us have door-darters and have to remain vigilent, and I do thank you for telling this story as a reminder.


----------



## Diorchichi (May 12, 2011)

I tell you , I'm glad I found this forum. Not soley because of my woes, but it's enjoyable reading about everyone's mutual love of our furry little four legged friends. I'm still devastated, but I'm trying to spend as much time as I can with my other two cats. I can tell they miss Dior as well. Lola who is our little girl in the house, about 1 year old, has been roaming around mewing constantly, trying to locate her big buddy. I get so sad. I try and fight off the feelings, but when they come, they hit hard.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh my. I'm so sorry to hear.


----------



## Gabby169 (May 8, 2011)

oh no! I am so sorry!!! 

When I was growing up we had a little dog named Spunky. It was Christmas Eve night and we were opening presents. There was a special bone for Spunky but we couldn't find him anywhere and wouldn't come when we called for him outside, he met the same fate as Dior. Losing a pet is SOOOOOOOOO very hard and some people just don't get how hard it is. You have come to a place where people really do understand.


----------

